# What bree if chicken is this



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys I was wandering what type if chicken is this???


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Could she be like my other Ada?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi birdguy!! Is the parrot in your avatar yours? Anyway, I can't really tell, but they are pretty. Maybe a seabright mix.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yup that's my girl


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Yup that's my girl


She's beautiful, what's her name? How long have you had her? Where did you get her? I'm really not nosy!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I was thinking the same very beautiful! My 2nd dream bird. 1st is an African grey.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I got her from our rescue Fallen Feathers and she is 6 years old and her name is Raina


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are a few pics


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

We have about ten at the rescue and other exotics


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

This ones mine though


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very very nice! And you have more? Raina is a hybrid no?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Yup she is a hybrid between the picture of the blue an old and Greenwing.... A harlequin macaw... And also we don't breed but yeah


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so jealous. That's the one I want! Due to my limited space and consideration of neighbors, right now I have Charlie the sun conure with his BFF a lovebird and a cockatiel. I have raised them all from 3 weeks of age.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh there cute we have a few now some were adopted out but they sure are cute


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

A parrot thread perhaps?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh I love Scarlet macaws!!!!!! My dream one is to have a hayacinth there so sweet


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Energy vet: do you know what type of pullet this is


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No, I'm not helpful. It seems she has a pea comb so that might narrow your options a bit. But honestly I'm not familiar with many pea comb breeds. I like a straight comb myself. Just my preference.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Well ya see, she came into the rescue and she was beat up by the others so in not sure if it was either taken off or she doesn't have one yet not sure


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Hi guys I was wandering what type if chicken is this???


She looks like an Easter Egger without a muff/beard. She also looks like she's either cold or is not feeling well.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

troyer said:


> She looks like an Easter Egger without a muff/beard. She also looks like she's either cold or is not feeling well.


Yes, someone brought her into our rescue and she was beaten up so she is on medication and in the nursery at the moment I just took her out side and she played for a good hour or so then I brought her in..... Trust me its not cold here in AZ LOL


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Might be from being beaten up and misused. She might only need some good care, time to rest and heal and space to move around in.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

troyer said:


> Might be from being beaten up and misused. She might only need some good care, time to rest and heal and space to move around in.


That's what I'm here for


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Could she be a Wellsummer or an ISA brown


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

birdguy said:


> Could she be a Wellsummer or an ISA brown


No, unless she was a cross of one of those. I have a hen that I've had for 3 years and I'm still not sure what breed she is, people have ideas but not concrete fact. I've used her for my project that I've got going.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So could she be a modern BB red game hen by any chance


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Certainly looks like the pictures.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Certainly looks like the pictures.


I hope she is lol


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

I suggest that you let her get older and feather out more, let her get her adult shape overall. Then post her again and see what happens.


----------

